# 15k jacket



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

anonymous69156 said:


> hey guys this is my second year snowboarding and i dont know how i got through last year without a good jacket. im looking for a minimum 15k waterproof jacket that wont break my bank. in straight up black. any ideas?


Special Blend Control. it is lovely. 15k waterproof/10k breathable.


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

Bonfire Blur. Treats me alright 15k/10k


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

i got a bonfire command gortex jacket 30k for $135. you just got to find a jacket you like the try to find it cheap online


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

do you guys think i would look like a fool wearing these?


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Based on what I see on the mountains, there's so much versatile and there is no such thing as a "norm" style, just do what you like, and screw the rest. Everyone at times looks like a nutball here and there, who cares, do what you want and enjoy to express your own style.


----------



## SnowHound (Dec 7, 2007)

Amen to that Vlaze. I buy my snowboard clothes based on the tech not so much the style. Heck, my clothes are rarely ever matched up color wise but for me it's all about the riding. As long as I am warm, comforatable and can ride all day and don't really care about much else. Honestly, I don't think anyone else really cares what I'm wearing either!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

SnowHound said:


> Amen to that Vlaze. I buy my snowboard clothes based on the tech not so much the style. Heck, my clothes are rarely ever matched up color wise but for me it's all about the riding. As long as I am warm, comforatable and can ride all day and don't really care about much else. Honestly, I don't think anyone else really cares what I'm wearing either!


yea man, you can always find good shit for a steal...i just picked up holden northfield 3l pants for 150 brand new. 2009 in season pants for 210$ off..


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You can't look like a fool on the slopes because EVERYONE looks like a fool. I wear a bright orange jacket and brown/bronze pinstripe pants with red/yellow checker boots. I'd be locked up for wearing that anywhere else. Rock whatever you want, just be happy with it!


----------

